# .NET Framework Initialization Error



## Chris8282 (May 20, 2018)

Hello, I have an imporant program that will not run after a Windows Update. I am given the following error message:

"Please set registry key - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\.NETFramework\InstallRoot to point to the .NET Framework install location"

I have spent many hours Googling for solutions to this. Nothing has worked. Here is what I have tried.

1) I have tried editing the registry using RegEdit to have the Install Root registries point to the correct location in both Local Machine and WOW632Node, for Framework and Framework64.

2) I have tried to repair the .NET Framework using various Microsoft tools such as:
A) .NET Framework Repair Tool
B) Framework Verificiation Utility
C) .NET Repair built-in function was attempted but Framework does not show in my Programs list.
D) .NET Framework Setup Cleanup Utility, I have attempted to uninstall all versions individual and as one. Each time I get a successful notice but nothing changes, nothing is removed.

3) I tried using the System File Check in an elevated Command Prompt, but was told there were no issues.

4) I have tried turning on and off the features of .NET Framework and rebooting, I have tried turning off both and just the 4.7 Advanced features. I have tried using the previously mentioned during at various stages of these features being turned on and off.

5) Finally, I did a complete reinstallation of Windows 10 using a bootable flash drive. The problem persists.

6) CCleaner alerts me to some missing Shared DLLs in the first Framework version, I tried removing the entries (but they return, still missing DLLs), I downloaded the DLLs individually (but could not find .*TLB files).

Despite all of this the problem still persists, when booting up the program I still get the Install Root error message.

Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Win* Key+*S* in the _Search_ box type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. On the Left panel click *Turn Windows Features on or off.* 
Put a checkbox in *.Net Framework 3.5 (includes .Net 2.0 *and *3.0)* choose to install from W_indows Update_. See if that works.


----------



## Chris8282 (May 20, 2018)

That would be number four of what I've tried. Thanks!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

It would seem the program is not optimised for Windows 10, especially the current release. You may have no option, but to use it with the version of Windows for which it was developed.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can always do a System Restore to a time before the Windows Update. Until you find an updated version of the program that works with the Updated Windows.


----------

